# First Time Fishing Bear Lake



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

So I am headed up to Bear Lake for the holiday weekend. I have never fished this beautiful lake and I am reaching out for a little help. Not looking for anyones honey holes (Would not mind one though :lol: ) I just need some tips on what to use and good areas to look into. I will not have my boat so I am looking more for shore fishing tips but would not mind hearing some of your boat fishing tips for the future. Thanks for any info feel free to PM.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Cisco Beach with green power bait casted as FARRRRRRR out as you can get with about 3' of leader between hook and sinker. You can also cast daredevils from shore and catch fish.


----------

